# The rut, the weather, and the moon.



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm courious as to what people think will be the best times to be in the woods over the next two or three weeks.

Next week we have a new moon and a cold snap forecast. Seems to me that calls for a midday hunt, say 10am till 3pm may be a good bet.

The first week in Nov. we will be getting into the first quarter moon, but the 10 day forecast is for temps in the 50's for a low. I think that will slow down rutting activity and early morn, late afternoon may be the best bet. I just hope deer movement doesn't peak at midnight.

Any opinions?


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Field and stream magazine is saying Nov 4 will start the chase phase in the midwest with the 14th being the prime date. I am hunting my farm in SE Ohio Nov 7-9. Hopefully I hit it right.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my cousin shot a really nice buck rough scored 131 he said it and 2 other bucks were chasing does. and that was monday. id say get out as much and often as you can and stay in your stand all day.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

moon has nothing to do with it. the weather helps movement, warm weather will make them move during the cool night hours. peak is within a day or two every year. 

they might attempt to scent check does but they aren't chasing them yet, the does simply don't want anything to do with them. scrapes and rubs are starting to appear in the woods i'm hunting though, how about you guys?


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

i found some fresh new rubs today and put some cameras on em, ill pull em in a few days


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i have a 50 yard area of all rubs no scrapes yet.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have found a few rubs and scrapes. I had a couple bucks on my cam sparring the other night, but that was after they fed around each other for quite a few minutes. I would say in another week or so. With the new moon coming, may be some more day time activity. I haven't gotten a day pic of a deer for over a week.

Lg_mouth


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

From what I understand activity picks up during daylight hours around a new moon. It'll be interesting to see what your trail cam shows.

I met a fellow a couple years ago that told me he only hunted 10am-3pm during a new moon and did pretty good.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

jefferson county they are chasing. seen it with my own eyes today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The rut has started...I went home for lunch and when I left to go back to the office, I had to back down my driveway. I have a pretty wooded 5 acre lot with a 120 foot drive. Anyhow as I got to the street a young buck walks behind the car (we almost crashed) past the mailbox and into the woods. I stopped to see where he was going and started to pull up the drive ...I went about 30 feet and he came out again crossing the drive with his head down about 40 feet ahead of me...He strolled into the woods with sex on his mind...His spikes were about 6-8 inches. But a buck just the same. I see many does around the neighbordood but this is only my second buck in 10 years....
And Tuesday I saw about 15 turkeys about 30 yards away from the drive on the cul-de-sac.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Saw a nice buck in the Akron area chasing does around and his nose to the ground and was grunting a lot. The does were not in the mood though. I have seen several scrapes and rubs on multiple farms in the Akron area. Things are starting to pick up.
LindyRigger


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my cousin was out this am. said the bucks are runnin like crazy now does arent ready yet.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

chasing like crazy in logan county had a chance an amazing 8 point but i seen a 6 point thats like 7 or 8 i want him . he wont score much but i would be happy taking a mature buck and ending my season .. but the bucks are running does it will be about a week b4 a doe gets in to it


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

In my opinion, the 3-1/2's and younger are moving around checking on things now- the real big boys are still almost nocturnal until around Nov 5-15th.
Look for NEW BIG rubs that just emerged in the last 2-3 days and will still be emerging for the next week... Inside those signposts are the area to hunt- the ones where the big boys are marking their territory. 
Be aggressive guys! If you see a doe wandering in a field 200yds away go set up down wind of her trail immediately...got my 2nd buck of my life that way.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

hunting today sucked the high temps, high winds...saw two bucks no does, a 6 basket rack and we jumped a huge wide glide rack of a buck. We have been seeing 3-4 bucks in staging areas during the day...only one shot that went high...working that new scope, shame. The high temps will keep day time travel nil. No does today, 2 bucks...thats crazy!
All the trees are shredding in our area, one is nearly 5' high


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i agree, poor hunting today. i went out for 3 hrs this morning before workl and all i saw were squirells!#


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

so the 30th was the most amazing day i have seen yet .. old bucks and young bucks running around stupid ha.. but morning seen a MASSIVE 6 or 8 point but this deer was like 8 years old never seen such an old deer in my life .. that night had a 130 class 8 40 yards but he was too far to my left and he came trotting across me at 33 but i didnt take that shot .. then last night missed a doe .. i had practices with my bow the night b4 and was hitting a 20oz bottle of water at 50 yards (i have a fast bow) but that doe was at 50 and i rushed my shot and missed shot under her. but im glad it was a clean miss and not a wounded deer... good hunting to all


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i agree, poor hunting today. i went out for 3 hrs this morning before workl and all i saw were squirells!#



You must have been hunting near me. I saw about 10 gray squirrels and a couple of chipmunks. Several scrapes in the area and fresh decent sized rubs have my attention though.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My buddy was out on his farm in daleware County this morning and saw two bucks fighting for about 15 minutes. This was between 0700-0730.

ski


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i agree, poor hunting today. i went out for 3 hrs this morning before workl and all i saw were squirells!#


Funny you posted this....same for me here in SW Ohio yesterday


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Now is the time to hunt! The big boys will be on the move looking for that first hot doe. Hunt the sign(scrapes,rub lines,field edges) if it's there. If not than hunt the FUNNELS between fields and other blocks of woods as these bucks are "cruising" for their first girlfriend. Now is the time to GRUNT,BLEET,and RATTLE. The more dominant bucks will respond because they are SINGLE! They can't stand the thought that somebody else is "hooking up" on their turf before they do. Once they hook up with that "hot" doe they will follow her every move and then this stuff is less effective.

Hunt "anytime" these next three weeks you get a chance. The buck of a lifetime can come by at anytime now. Watch your scent. I truly believe this is why many hunters never see a deer. It's because they smell you a hundred yards away. I've watched numerous bucks in my younger years of hunting cross my path and stop,sniff the ground, look my way,wag the tail and go right back the way they came. I learned real quick. **** or fox urine on my boots now. Everything I wear is scent free to the best of my ability. Carbon suit whether it helps or not. I figure it can't hurt.

Good Luck ALL - Hope you shoot the buck of a lifetime!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Went out yesterday and didn't see anything. Dad saw 3 bucks and 3 Does. Went out this morning and saw 1 Doe at 8:55. My buddy saw 4 bucks and 1 Doe. Poor weekend for hunting on my part. There is always next weekend.


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

son inlaw got up sat. morning and had a small buck raping his 3-d doe target he said it piled up on the target 4 times he said it was the funniest thing he ever seen any way been seeing alot of small bucks running does been staying in till about 11 warmer weather got them about shut down til right about dark


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

got out saturday afternoon. seen 13 deer. 9 does and 4 bucks. i was sitt'n on the ground just watchin the field to see what kinda deer was there cuz its a new farm i havent been on yet. i had 2 does almost run me over if i woulda stuck my arm out they woulda took it off. they was bein chased by a spike it was funny. none of the bucks were big. but i could hear deer runnin through the woods all afternoon/evening chasing. my uncle was on another property he seen 3 does and 2 small bucks and the bucks were sparring. i think this warmer weather is gonna shut down the chasing some.


----------

